# (Drat, need a skywriting font...) FA Writers Directory v1.0!! Now Open!!



## fwbrown61 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I'd sure like to do some skywriting here. In a metaphorical sense, anyway.

After a summer of work 'n flailing away 'n much deborking, the FA Writers Directory v1.0
is now officially open for business. 



It's over on FA proper (*not* a website) in a standard user account. Username: FAWD.V1

The link is here: FA Writers Directory v1.0



As of today, there are nearly 15,000 FA writer's names listed. This isn't all writers on FA,
but give us a few more months. If you've got work posted to FA you're likely listed.

More to the point, this is no mundane directory. Find a writer's name, hit the search query
links beside the name, and plink! Sphinx, FA's search engine, kindly returns all that writer's
work.

This is a new interface onto the FA DB. And it works. (And somewhat to my own astonishment,
actually).



To make this short, a couple of other announcement notices have been journaled, one on
the FAWD main page, and one on my own HERE.

And if this behemoth brings in more views, faves and comments to all writers on FA, well, on 
that I won't be astonished at all.


FB.






(Hmmm. Probably good I can't do skywriting. Need a 747 to get all of the above in the air. :- ) )


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cool.  Thanks.


----------



## fwbrown61 (Sep 30, 2012)

MLR, may I ask if this can be made into a 'sticky?' 

Been mono-focused on FA regarding this project. Haven't forgotten about Forums, mind you. Now's the time to pay more attention (and pump up the volume on the PR effort).

What say ye?


FB.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 30, 2012)

You know... sure, this is worth being a sticky.  It compliments the forum directory we have.


----------



## fwbrown61 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ahhh, bless ya and yer tail. :- ) Thanx.

Important point to make: I don't see the FAWD as replacing, displacing, or outmoding any other lists or groups In. The. Slightest.

Deadly if people think that. Kitty will stab. Some study of the FAWD and what it does should make this point clear.



Alternate (and best) way of thinking about it: 'S what Admin would have set up back in 2005 if they'd considered how different stories and art really are. See the FAQ for more on this (at length).

 Artists have no real need of something FAWD-like, although it might be useful. Writers do need, IMHO. Or we all starve to death surrounded by dead crickets <chirrup-chirrup>.

(The sound of the average FA writer's watch list, BTW. Mmmm. <Crunch, crunch>*. Crickets... )



Let's see how it goes.


FB.




* My cats have gone through buckets of crickets this summer. They do seem
to sound crunchy. :- )


----------



## fwbrown61 (Oct 24, 2012)

News-News: As of Oct 23/12, the FA Writers Directory v1.0 now lists all writers and poets on FA.

All means 25,012 people at the moment. Give or take; can't have missed many. A major update/rebuild process just went through smoothly (considering what a bitch it was to get the FAWD uploaded back in May).



The FAWD was built by using Search to find story and poetry subs. A couple of weeks back, an intense run was made at Browse to do the same thing. Skill gained with Search paid off. Almost 10,000 new names were found

As well, took the opportunity to add a new navigation feature. Each list page now has a small table of page links. If you're on one page within an alphabetic section (ie., all poets with names starting with D), one click will take you to any other page in that section. Needed this.



End of news. More to come. Got some upgrades in mind (unlocking Browse really opens the door to some neat things).


FB.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Oct 26, 2020)

Glad to see my application went through.  Looks good I'll have to surf it when I need something to read.


----------

